# Hiccups?



## CantDutchThis (Mar 3, 2012)

My apologies for a second thread now, but I was sitting here watching my rabbit, an wondered , can they get hiccups?

Often after he drinks he goes into a fit of what sound like 'sneezes' because they are so frequent and fast, but they sound like a hiccup, (and a bit of a squeak)

He has woken me up doing this over night twice (he is most active at night,and I often wake up to him drinking from his water bottle as he is quite loud)

I thought he was maybe stuck or hurt so I'd come flailing down the stairs to his rescue and he's sitting there fine by the time I make it down the stairs. It sounded like he was in distress but he seemed perfectly ok.

Now that I've had him two weeks, I've noticed he does this noise/act frequently ( I'd say at LEAST once a day, if not more)

Anyone have similar experiences?


----------



## LakeCondo (Mar 3, 2012)

Searching for hiccups will lead you to previous posts on the subject. It looks like most cases of hiccups are caused by eating too fast. So has it been after eating pellets? If so you might want to get a treat ball made for cats, with adjustable openings that can be made small enough for pellets. The rabbit has to push the ball to get pellets, which slows the eating process down.


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 4, 2012)

Yes rabbits do get hiccups. The first time our Dobby did, was alarming. We had no clue what was happening. And Dobby looked at us knowing we didn't have a clue.lol He was fine. 

It happens. 

K


----------



## Sooze247 (Mar 5, 2012)

My bunny gets the hiccups often. I have never noticed that it was related to his eating and if it is from eating then it happens after he eats veggies which he does tend to eat very fast. At first it scared me but then I realized it was just the hiccups and they never seem to last too long. He just seems to sit in one place for a min and then they pass and he goes about his day. My bunny doesn't make any noise though while he has the hiccups he is just silent and you can see his chest going up and down every time he hiccups. Your bunny may just hiccup different then mine does though like how some people sneeze very quietly and others sneeze loud and violently :X


----------



## qtipthebun (Mar 5, 2012)

Bunny hiccups are hilarious. Q drinks her water too fast and will get them periodically, and it makes me laugh so hard every time. She makes funny little squeaky noises and looks at me like "oh! my goodness! I swear, I'm not making those noises, mom!"


----------



## KaliQ (May 14, 2012)

Sherbotsky has had the hiccups a few times as well, and like others have said they seem to pass pretty quickly. It's scary to see though because it looks painful and I hate having those myself so I'm empathic to her situation.


----------

